# How do you pick good tiger oscars?



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

How do you pick a good tiger Oscar? Do you pick the most active one or the lazier ones? I am looking to find two beautiful baby tiger oscars for my 90 gallon tank. They will be the only fish in there except for a common pleco. 

I would also like to know the best way to decorate there tank. Currently it has a sand bottom. 

Also due to me wanting the oscars my old fish are looking for homes. There is a ad on kijiji in the Oshawa and Durham section if you want to see the fish. Fell free to pm if you would like to give them a home (I am looking for some money for them though) or would like to know what fish I have.

As of right now i would like to get two but my tank is only a 90 gallon which is 4 foot by 18 inch by 24 high. So I would like to know what you have housed them in. Tank has a sandy bottom with nothing decorating it right now and has a eheim 2217.

Also any tips that you know about these fish would be greatly appreciated.


----------

